# Simply Accounting



## ponyboy123 (Jun 5, 2006)

Any of you on here have experience with using this software.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

never heard of it. Have used Quicken in one form or another for about 12 years now.

http://www.coastsystems.net/node/55


----------

